

Biologist argues human intelligence was highest 3000+ years ago - terhechte
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168952512001588

======
jvvlimme
I'm not buying that:

Genetics are only part of the story. Environmental factors contribute to
intelligence too. If you had to be working an a factory 12hrs a day as a child
in the 1800's, you could've been genetically "intelligent", the environment
would never have nourished that.

It is through abolisment of child labour, institutionalised education and
dedicated parental support that the average joe got the ability to develop
himself and become more intelligent than his parents.

------
terhechte
Here's a link to a free version of said paper:
<http://bmi205.stanford.edu/_media/crabtree-2.pdf>

------
debacle
I could buy that, but try and prove it.

There's a strong correlation between our intelligence and all of the other
crap we have going on. We've got too much crap going on right now.

